# ID3 Tags im buffedCast-MP3



## floppydrive (11. Juni 2012)

Das ist mal eine allgemeine Frage betreffend des buffedcast, besteht vielleicht die Möglichkeit irgendwann mal ordentliche ID3 Tags beim Cast einzuführen wie eure Kollegen von PC Games?


----------



## ZAM (11. Juni 2012)

Hi,

kannst du das präzisieren?


----------



## floppydrive (11. Juni 2012)

Im buffedcast gibt es aktuell nur die Tags Interpret und Jahr, bei PC Games haben wir hier noch Genre, Album, Albuminterpret und Titelnummer.

Grund warum ich das Anfrage ist einfach das man beim sortieren der buffedcast immer erst "nacharbeiten" muss da ich das Album und den Interpreten einfügen muss sowie das Genre damit ich ne gute Ordnung habe. Wäre schön wenn man das bei den nächsten buffedcast mal starten könnte.


----------



## InfinitasAntares (22. Juni 2012)

Fuer mich sind die infos Buffed cast und die Folgen nummer genug. Nach einer Woche loesch ich den alten eh wieder auf meinem iPhone. Oder hoerst du dir die alten etwa noch an?


----------



## floppydrive (22. Juni 2012)

Ich habe alle Buffedcast auf Festplatte und höre mir auch gern nochmal alte an, ist aber bei jedem Podcast so, glaube habe 800GB mit Podcast's


----------



## floppydrive (26. Juni 2012)

Wie schnell man hier antworten bekommt ist ja echt beeindruckend, Hut ab für diese tolle Arbeitsweise


----------



## ZAM (26. Juni 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Wie schnell man hier antworten bekommt ist ja echt beeindruckend, Hut ab für diese tolle Arbeitsweise



Übermäßiges Thread-Pushen (was geschehen ist und entfernt wurde) ist eher kontraproduktiv, wenn man eine Antwort haben möchte. Abfälligkeiten auch nicht. Ob es Sinn macht die Casts jetzt noch nach Alben und Nummern zu betiteln ist momentan eher fraglich, weil dann sehr sehr sehr wahrscheinlich im nächsten Schritt die Forderung kommen WIRD, dass auch rückwirkend zu machen, was jedoch nicht passieren wird.


----------



## floppydrive (26. Juni 2012)

Und wo ist das Problem bei den neuen zu machen, die alten könnt ihr ja so lassen?

&#8364;dit: Selbst wenn einer fordert das "Nachzubenennen" ist das mit nem ID3 Tagger ne Arbeit von 5 Minuten.


----------



## ZAM (26. Juni 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> €dit: Selbst wenn einer fordert das "Nachzubenennen" ist das mit nem ID3 Tagger ne Arbeit von 5 Minuten.



Nein - Stichwort: Asset-Upload.


----------



## floppydrive (26. Juni 2012)

Selbst für DAM gibt es automatische Prozesse, aber gut wenn es zu viel Arbeit ist die neuen Cast zu benennen dann lasst es halt.


----------



## ZAM (26. Juni 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Selbst für DAM gibt es automatische Prozesse, aber gut wenn es zu viel Arbeit ist die neuen Cast zu benennen dann lasst es halt.



Solltest du je das Redaktionssystem kennen lernen unterhalten wir uns über den Besserwisserlevel nochmal.


----------



## floppydrive (26. Juni 2012)

Geht klar Chef


----------



## floppydrive (8. Juli 2012)

Komplette ID3 Tags im neuen Buffedcast, also ZAM du Schlingel versüßt mir den Tag




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (10. Juli 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Komplette ID3 Tags im neuen Buffedcast, also ZAM du Schlingel versüßt mir den Tag



Ernsthaft? Ich wars nicht... *g*


----------

